# Vaping at 400w, ROFL!!!



## pimcowboy (11/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (11/12/14)

Waaaahahahaha ROFLMAO that's just retarded


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

In addition to decent throat hit, this device also provides a great face hit and body slam

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/12/14)

I would totally do this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dekang suppliers (11/12/14)

Be the Dragon, anyone else see clearomizers going the same way razor blades have, every year add additional coil to set up and sell as new and improved, forward to 2018 new 6 coil atomizer . I have been wondering if we have seen the pinnacle of clearomizers now, what other features do you think we are likely to see in the future?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gamma (11/12/14)

I love how he just falls of the chair at the end. 
The cloud is strong with this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/12/14)

I know @Gazzacpt @Zegee @BillW @steve @fred1sa @Cape vaping supplies and @iPWN would do this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/12/14)

capetocuba said:


> I know @Gazzacpt @Zegee @BillW @steve @fred1sa @Cape vaping supplies and @iPWN would do this


Their lungs are getting old. They can't handle it anymore

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... but who would take the price at the Cloud Blowing comps... Man or Machine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (11/12/14)

LMAO, Nice idea for a hookah though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

I can't believe u just used the data on my phone to watch this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Richard (11/12/14)

I lost it when the pipe came loose after he started the coughing fit, and the machine's like you wanted to play this game lets play and keeps blasting him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/12/14)

Very interesting and entertaining

But I wonder, probably not too hot at the end of that long pipe
Just a lot of vapour. Too much. And it doesnt stop after each toot - just keeps on going. 
Lol

I wonder what the coil in that fog machine looks like

Oh, and its not variable wattage. Just one setting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Silver said:


> Very interesting and entertaining
> 
> But I wonder, probably not too hot at the end of that long pipe
> Just a lot of vapour. Too much. And it doesnt stop after each toot - just keeps on going.
> ...



And that one setting will blow you away apparently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (11/12/14)

LMAO this reminds me of this this guy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dubz (11/12/14)

hands said:


> LMAO this reminds me of this this guy.



LMFAO that is hillarious

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

hands said:


> LMAO this reminds me of this this guy.




No that was one hectic lung hit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

thinking about it... that's what i looked like when I tried to blow my first cloud... 18MG FTW!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

